# Erotic Literature



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

So, in an attempt to add some spice to our sex life my wife and I are thinking of adding Erotic Literature as a form of foreplay. We know nothing about it. I had no idea it was as vast as it is! 

Can you make a few recomendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Pandakiss said:


> just go to the section of the book store [i have found its always located right next to the african american authors] and start reading the back of the books, if it seems interesting, read a few pages...if you cant put it down that but it.


that could get embarrasing for us guys


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I never bought any yet, but did some research in the past -what 
sounded good & put a few in my Amazon wish list. 

this was one >> Amazon.com: Afternoon Delight: Erotica For Couples (9781573443418): Alison Tyler: Books

I had one in there about male submission but I doubt you are looking for that! 

Here is a nice list on amazon, you can read reviews to see if it sounds like the book for you .

Amazon.com: erotic erotica: Books


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Heh, I have a few which my gf read:
The Pillow Boy of the Lady Onogoro: Amazon.co.uk: Alison Fell, Arye Blower: Books and Frenzy: 60 Stories of Sudden Sex: Amazon.co.uk: Alison Tyler: Books

Also, my gf's fics are also quite/extremely hot, but won't be shamelesly plugging her here


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I go on Internet, and search for porn stories, usually get a lot of hits, then just search for the ones I find interesting. 

They work wonders on me!


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

married&lovingit said:


> Literotica Free Adult Community - Erotic Story and Picture Index
> 
> Categorized and free....


And I'm an author there! Check out "Edward Lane's Argosy", it's an erotic Steampunk novel in progress that takes place in an alternate 1891. Lots of nasty sex, lots of witty dialog, and lots of intriguing sci-fi.


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> that could get embarrasing for us guys


Hey, you can meet a lot of interesting chicks there . . .


----------



## SteppingStones (Dec 20, 2010)

If you have a Kindle or Android phone you can download erotica from Amazon - some are free and others are fairly cheap. It's under the fiction section and there is alot to choose from.

My husband and I are reading through a book called "Mercy" together. It's a BDSM novel, which I'm really into. 

Other suggestions: Exit to Eden by Anne Rampling (Anne Rice alias) and Kushiel's Dart (and the rest of the series). Both are BDSM based. The Kushiel series is good for anyone that is into fantasy. Exit to Eden is not fantasy.


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

For those of you who PM'd me, here is the (more or less) SFW URL for my novel: SteamyPunk › I. Ironwood

It's only web-based at the moment, and up to Chapter 7. I'm probably going to do up to Chapter 15 online for free, and then sell the whole book, including the last three chapters, for a nominal fee. Classic episodic fiction marketing tactic. And a friend of mine did that and actually made some money.


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

Folks - thanks for all of you input! 

But, the idea was not well received. My wife, although she had a very promiscuous past (which I have no issues with), is goddess between the sheets and is the epitome of "sexy" to me, she will not talk about sex with me. So even new ideas fall on deaf ears. 

And frankly I am giving up on our sex life. It will be the same as it is right now. She fails to ever see my requests/ideas as wants/needs. 

I mean, really - is the subject of reading erotic literature so taboo that you cannot even discuss it with your husband? I am done.


----------

